# skinning tools



## BooTz007 (Oct 15, 2010)

im new to fur world and i was wondering where i could find a flesher knife and a tail puller (i ripped my first **** tail). i live in the Calhoun County area, so the closer the better.

thanks in advance, BooTz


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Im not sure about local But F&T is a great place to deal with and will have everything ya need.

http://www.fntpost.com/Categories/Fur+Handling/


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

And they usually get your order deliverd overnight.


----------



## bratch (Sep 9, 2009)

Gander Mountain in Kalamazoo has them. I havent been able to find any place else yet. 



Birdhuntr1 said:


> And they usually get your order deliverd overnight.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I ripped my first **** tail too. I picked my tail stripper and tail zipper from F & T at the convention. They seemed like a top-notch company to deal with. I've also ordered from their online site. Hope this helps make up your mind, Brian


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

motorcityhtps said:


> ... from F & T at the convention. They seemed like a top-notch company to deal with. I've also ordered from their online site.


 Top notch they are. There are none better ... although there may be a couple just as good.

There website is the absolute best you will find out there, of any trap supply companies. There service is great. And they are from Michigan.


----------



## cammando b (Sep 6, 2010)

I also have ripped a **** tail so I ordered a tail puller from F&T. They are very fair on their prices and fast delivery as well. I plan on getting all my future goods from them!


----------

